# Bee Hunter and Bee Fly



## Lee Woodie (Jul 27, 2009)

walking Allatoona Pass and saw these. a Sacken's Bee Hunter and a Black tailed Bee Fly.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome macros - I hardly ever see bee flys anymore.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2009)

Great macros.


----------



## quinn (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice.Just please bee careful.Sorry


----------



## Browtine (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool finds. Not sure I've ever saw either in person. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leo (Jul 28, 2009)

real good captures


----------



## Hoss (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't believe I've ever seen a bee fly.  Very nice job on the macros and thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------

